# My dog tries to terrorize my rats!



## collegekid (Aug 14, 2014)

My dog Tucker loves to bark at the rats and paw at their cage. But as soon as I have them out and on my shoulder, he's quiet as can be. Anybody know why he acts this way or how I could get him to stop?


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

My dog does this too -_-

Some dogs just never understand..aha.

I would just say keep your dog away from the cage? My dog isn't allowed to be in my room when I'm not in there.. so yeah lol


----------



## MaryLiz (Jun 15, 2014)

My rats are exactly the opposite... Fiver will hiss and huff if a dog walks near their cage and usually it's the dog that goes away haha. I would suggest correcting your dog when he acts this way; my boyfriend's family has the same problem with their small dog and their guinea pig. Since your dog is quiet when your rats are out with you, it doesn't sound like he's trying to be aggressive toward them, but his barking and bothering the cage could stress them. Whenever he barks or paws at the cage, firmly tell him "no" and do whatever you normally do to correct his behavior when you're teaching him it's bad to do something.


----------

